# wireless problems...

## yee

I am unable to start wireless networking with the usual networking scripts.  Using the command

/etc/init.d/net.w1p3s0 start

results in the error message:

      * Bringing up interface w1p3s0

      *   ERROR: interface w1p3s0 does not exist

      *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

      * ERROR: net.w1p3s0 failed to start

There are NO dmesg errors. I doubt there is kernel module loading issues.

-=-=-=-=-=-=

However, the message MUST be misleading since I can use the command:

/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

       * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

         Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

         rfkill: Cannot open RFKILL control device                                 [ ok\ ]

which successfully connects to wirelessly but without dhcp. the command ifconfig gives:

      wlp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

      inet6 fe80::a11:96ff:fe56:e758  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

      ether 08:11:96:56:e7:58  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

      RX packets 136  bytes 12434 (12.1 KiB)

      RX errors 0  dropped 19  overruns 0  frame 0

      TX packets 8  bytes 808 (808.0 B)

      TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

Running dhcpcd gives me FULL network capability. ifconfig then gives:

     iwlp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

     inet 172.27.8.70  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 172.27.8.255

     inet6 fe80::a11:96ff:fe56:e758  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link

     ether 08:11:96:56:e7:58  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

     RX packets 413  bytes 62646 (61.1 KiB)

     RX errors 0  dropped 48  overruns 0  frame 0

     TX packets 15  bytes 1710 (1.6 KiB)

     TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

What am I missing?  What is the advantage of setting rfkill in configuring the kernel?

-=-=-=-

The relevant parts of /etc/conf.d/net

wpa_supplicant_w1p3s0=( "-Diwlwifi" )

config_w1p3s0="dhcp"

-=-=-=

The contents of /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

ap_scan=1

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-999

}

Should I place the contents of wpa_supplicant.conf into /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant?

----------

## Buffoon

wlp3s0 or w1p3s0 ?

----------

## yee

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> wlp3s0 or w1p3s0 ?

 

whiskey

one 

papa

three

sierra

zero

I checked all references refer to whiskey one and not whiskey lima.

----------

## khayyam

 *yee wrote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> wpa_supplicant_w1p3s0=( "-Diwlwifi" )
> ```
> ...

 

yee ... besides your use of the now deprecated bash arrays, that should be ...

```
modules_w1p3s0="!plug wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"

wpa_supplicant_w1p3s0="-Dnl80211 -qq"

# or 'debug' with logging

# wpa_supplicant_w1p3s0="-Dnl80211 -dd -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"

config_w1p3s0="dhcp"
```

... there is no 'iwlwifi' wpa_supplicant driver.

edit: are you sure it's 'w1p' and not 'wlp' ... that doesn't seem correct to me.

best ... khay

----------

## bbgermany

 *yee wrote:*   

>  *Buffoon wrote:*   wlp3s0 or w1p3s0 ? 
> 
> whiskey
> 
> one 
> ...

 

according to your ifconfig output its: whiskey LIMA not whiskey ONE

greets bb

----------

## yee

Shoot!  Thanks everyone.

whiskey one vs. whiskey lima.

I am only an egg.

----------

